# High Fat/Protein, Low Carb Diet



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2002)

Read this First! 

Most important part of the article: 

Total caloric intake equals 10 -- 15 calories/lb. of body wt. Men below 10% body fat and women below 15% body fat should figure on ingesting 14 ??? 15 calories per pound of weight. 

Focus on Active Carbohydrates. Active carbohydrates = total carbohydrate grams ??? grams of fiber. Your active Carbohydrates should not exceed 25 grams per meal or 75 grams per day. 

Protein Optimization. Ingest 25-50 grams of protein per meal. While protein is the best macro-nutrient to eat, there is some point where excess may exceed elimination capacity and some nitrogen may be converted to sugar and either burned for energy at the expense of stored body fat or simply stored as excess body fat. 

Dietary Fats Can Burn Body fat Your diet must have a greater emphasis on Omega 3 and Mono Unsaturated fats such as flaxseed, safflower and olive oil. (These are found as well in Beverly Ultra Size). Place less emphasis on saturated fats, cream and beef. 

Carbohydrate load every 3rd then 4th day. A high carbohydrate meal every fourth day refuels muscle and liver glycogen (storage form for glucose) stores, prevents any decline in metabolism, via thyroid-3 level suppression and facilitates muscular growth by increasing uptake of amino acids. This infrequent high carbohydrate meal should drive IGF insulin-like growth factors, optimizing the anabolic effect of insulin, while minimizing its lipogenic (fat-producing) effect. 

Induce Thermogenesis  
Tracy Beckham sure doesn???t exhibit the drawn face, muscle loss or lack of energy that the typical proponent of a low carb diet suffers from. The fact is the Beverly support nutrients actually make her vibrant!  

Some foods may increase a mild metabolic increasing effect, a thermogenic effect, causing your body to burn more fat. Fruits in this category include apples, blueberries, grapefruit, peaches and strawberries. Some vegetables include asparagus, broccoli, cabbage, celery, onions, radishes, spinach and tomatoes. Almost all proteins have a desirable thermogenic effect except proteins high in fat, lunchmeats, and processed proteins. Unfortunately, as well, most single species protein powders such as whey concentrates and whey isolates also do NOT have much desirable thermogenic action. It could be almost a tragedy that many bodybuilders??? fat loss efforts have been thwarted by mistakenly using a single species whey protein. Single species protein is assimilated so quickly that it is often burned as fuel inhibiting the burning of your stored body fat. 

*What to eat*
I. Proteins???Chicken, tuna, fish, turkey breast, lean beef, egg whites, whole eggs, protein powder.

II. Complex (Natural) & low glycemic Carbohydrates ???This is a risky area. A complex carbohydrate is one that can be fully utilized by the body to be burned as energy. Some good examples sweet potatoes, brown rice, Old fashioned oatmeal.

III. Fresh Fruits - Apples, berries, grapefruit, strawberries. 

IV. Non - Starchy Vegetables: asparagus, green beans, cabbage (all varieties), cauliflower, celery, cucumbers, kale, lettuce (all varieties), onions, peppers (green, red, jalapeno, etc.), radishes, spinach, string beans, tomatoes, water chestnuts and zucchini. 

V. "Healthy" Fats and Oils: Flax seed oil, safflower oil, sunflower oil, walnut oil, olive oil, almonds, Brazil nuts, filberts, pecans, pine nuts, walnuts, heavy cream, real butter, and lecithin granules. 


*My own notes....*

No sugar!  In any form or at any time, including post-workout. This means, except for what I posted above, no milk products, fruit, breads, condiments such as ketchup or dressing, etc.

Eat every 3 hrs, 6 meals a day

Protein can still be turned into sugar w/o fat or fibre in the same meal...make sure you eat it together.

Take your required daily protein intake and split it evenly between 6 meals

Eat approx 15 g fat at each meal...keep in mind the fat will prevent gluconeogenisis, so it needs to be high enough to do this, but you still need to be slightly lower than maintenance for daily calories. For example, You may need 17-18 g fat if you are a huge male bb, but only 15 if you are a smaller female bb.

Carbs...you generally have two options...keep you daily carbs low, under 45 males, under 30 females and do a bi-weekly carb up or get 60-80 grams carbs (slow-burning, as above) a day w/ no carb up.

A carb-up (twice weekly) consists of Old fashioned oats (1-2 cups, depending on body size), 6-8 oz sweet potato, 2 cups veggies, 1/2-1 banana & 1 tbsp fat in your last meal of the day.

You must drink an insane amount of water...I'm at 6+ litres a day.

You can have up to two cups of veggies w/ your meals



Sorry it's so long....more later if you need it....got questions? Just ask!


----------



## Vai Fan (Feb 27, 2002)

Thanks w8, I've been looking for some guidelines regarding this type of 'diet'.  

I've got another month left under my current plan, but have been reading about the high fat/protein, low carb approach lately.  

I thought with my 35%p /35%f /30%c  I was doing well as far as carbs go...guess I'm still a wuss...dammit!  I just can't imagine 75 grams or less of those little bastards daily...

Thanks again


----------



## Chalcedony (Feb 27, 2002)

what is lean out.. in the article it seems to be a pill or sumthin?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2002)

Probably a fat burner/ thermogenic


----------



## Tank316 (Feb 27, 2002)

good post w8.i'm gonna have to compete again, i fall of the diet wagon more now than ever,dam i got a headache..


----------



## SKINSFAN (Feb 27, 2002)

The side notes in the article reads "no sugar, not even post workout" a lot of people use dextrose post work out including myself, I use 50g of dextrose and a banana mixed with my protein and creatine post workout, would you use something different to lose a little bodyfat? What would be optimal post workout to reduce bf while trying to hang onto my muscle that I worked hard for?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2002)

protein + 1 tbsp of udo's/flax oil *or* 3 tbsp heavy whipping cream + 4 strawberries  plus glutamine.


----------



## Chalcedony (Feb 27, 2002)

this webpage is informative also... http://home.talkcity.com/TechnologyWay/wallyb/


----------



## rks1969 (Feb 27, 2002)

*hi fat ,lo carb diet*



> _*Originally posted by SKINSFAN *_
> The side notes in the article reads "no sugar, not even post workout" a lot of people use dextrose post work out including myself, I use 50g of dextrose and a banana mixed with my protein and creatine post workout, would you use something different to lose a little bodyfat? What would be optimal post workout to reduce bf while trying to hang onto my muscle that I worked hard for?




     If you like to take a creatine transport system w/  your protein , try Labrada Nutritions Creatine Cooler. The articles claim the same effect as Muscle Techs Cell Tech w/o all the carbs.


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2002)

You must eliminate all sugars, including those from your supplements.


----------



## rks1969 (Feb 27, 2002)

The Creatine Cooler from Labrada isn't suppose to have carbs,but I can't remember what they use in place of them.

    I read the diet (great job w8) & all the products can be ordered from BEVERLY INTERNATIONAL. This co. seems to have it all together judging from all the stuff I 've seen about them.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Feb 27, 2002)

Sweet post! 

 I know some of the the staff at Beverly, Jerimiah and Roger (w8 find a picture of Rita Kaya), and want to say that they have the highest level of intregrity and honesty, know more about cutting, than almost anyone I've know!  Their supps, while not totally necessary are second to none, THE HIGHEST QUALITY!

Here is a small company, having less than .5 of 1% market share in the industry, yet producing up to 50% of the champions at many shows!

I'm kind of new here, and have read many ideas, and there are many PATHS to the same goal, we are all different (metabolisms somatotypes, genetics, sex drives, etc), but what I can tell you is, THIS WORKS!

You don't have to be a high performance racing car to enjoy fuel injection!


FC


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 27, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Fat Cell *_
> Sweet post!



Thanks to you!



> I'm kind of new here
> FC



New _here_, but not new to the game!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 28, 2002)

Will a diet with 55%protein 25%fat and 20% (eating 1500-1700 kcals a day)carbs give good results as well.. I know that what works for some may not work for others.. but I just want your opinion on it.. 
I've been doing that since the beginning of january, seen good results, but perhaps I should go further in my low-carbing..?
Feel like I'm only doing it half-way and perhaps it won't give me the results I want! What do you think??


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2002)

Well you know you're body more than anyone. If it's still working for you, don't mess w/ it. If you feel your metabolism has slowed, lower your carbs (or change the source of carbs)...just remember to up your fat if you lower the carbs.


----------



## Chalcedony (Feb 28, 2002)

I can't find flax oil Anywhere.. everytime i ask they take me to the pill.. any suggestions?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2002)

Where are you looking?....you should be able to find it at a health food store, some major grocery stores (if they sell supplements) and even some bulk food stores.  If not, try omeganutrition.com


----------



## Chalcedony (Feb 28, 2002)

i've looked at like five different helath food stores and kroger and randalls.. i'll try the online, probably easier


----------



## SKINSFAN (Feb 28, 2002)

Would you recommend taking creatine while on a low carb diet? If so would I take it still post w/o or at another time during the day like maybe when I have some of the allowed carbs.


----------



## elvn (Feb 28, 2002)

6 LITERS OF WATER????
guys, I have a problem drinking 3 liters; I can just imaging how many trips to the bathroom I'ld have to take.  My god!! It's bad enough already.


----------



## Chalcedony (Feb 28, 2002)

i prolly drink more than that, you get use to going to the bathroom every thirty mins... plus it's good for you, your really suppose to drink enough water so that your pee is clear, then you know your not dehydrated


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by SKINSFAN *_
> Would you recommend taking creatine while on a low carb diet? If so would I take it still post w/o or at another time during the day like maybe when I have some of the allowed carbs.



You can still take the creatine. Of course the creatine is better utilized w/ an insulin spike....which kind of goes against the whole diet. I'd take it whenever you're having carbs...even though it's not the sugar spike usually suggested, the carbs will still release some insulin, as opposed to a fat/protein only meal.

And I agree...6 litres of water is a lot, but you do get used to it.


----------



## arbntmare (Mar 2, 2002)

no milk with my protein shake?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 2, 2002)

A good goal is one ounce per pound of BW!  Start there, add an iron free multi-mineral at night to replace some of the minerals you are pissing away! (This assumes there is iron in your multivitamin unless it constipates you, or you have hemochromatosis)  You'll be leaner looking in days, you'll hold less water, flush more toxins and by-products of protein metabolism out, etc!


FC!


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by arbntmare *_
> no milk with my protein shake?



No milk! But, if you add three tbsp of heavy whipping cream (15 grams fat) & add water & strawberries, it tastes even better than milk! Strawberries & cream shake!


----------



## Rob_NC (Mar 6, 2002)

Whipping cream? Isn't that pure saturated fat? I'm confused.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2002)

Heavy whipping cream, in a carton...50 cals, 5 g fat, .5 g carbs per tbsp.

Not the whipped cream...frozen dessert topping!

Are Saturated Fats Really Dangerous For You? 

Trans Fat Much Worse for You Than Saturated Fat 

I'm sure I already posted these but I can't remember where!

Thanks for the links FC


----------



## Rob_NC (Mar 6, 2002)

So, does it matter what type of fat you consume with your protein?  I notice that peanut oil has 2.5 times the calories, 2.5 times the fat with 0 carbs, 0 protein, and 0 cholesterol per tbsp as compared to heavy whipping cream whereby whipping cream's fat content is 58% saturated and peanut oil's fat content is 17% saturated.

The reason I ask is, when at work, it's difficult for me to refrigerate anything. Peanut oil or even flaxseed oil would be a more convenient alternative to whipping cream if it works as well.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 6, 2002)

You by no means have to use cream. Flax is great, not sure about the peanut oil. It is only used for variety....if flax works better for you then you can use it instead


----------



## Rob_NC (Mar 6, 2002)

GREAT!  I've been doing some research on peanut oil. It's fat content is comprised roughly of 17% saturated, 46% monounsaturated, and 32% polyunsaturated fat by weight. Sounds like a good alternative.

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Mar 13, 2002)

is olive oil as good as flax?  i need to mix something with my tuna (no more cottage cheese allowed on the diet).  would it be better to get flax?  i have some olive oil at home already and never tried flax but i'm thinking it's better.....


will it taste nasy?  i'll do it anyway but was wondering if tuna w/flax is hard to stand.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 13, 2002)

Ick....flax for your shakes & salad...olive oil for your tuna, lol...that's what I do anyway...tuna tastes bad enough w/o adding flax to the mix! Flax is the better oil though so make sure you're getting some of that at some point in the day.


----------



## rks1969 (Mar 14, 2002)

w8, have you experienced the "flat"feeling from not having carbs?I ask this because I have a hairshow & awards dinner April 7 & wondered if I should try to carb up a little to look a little fuller.I want to look good when I'm on stage for the trophies & checks.
    So far I've lost about 10lbs & 3-4 inches off my waist,but I still move fairly heavy weight in the gym.Haven't lost any power, yet.
    What effects do I have to look forward to since you're further along w/ this diet??


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by rks1969 *_
> w8, have you experienced the "flat"feeling from not having carbs?I ask this because I have a hairshow & awards dinner April 7 & wondered if I should try to carb up a little to look a little fuller.I want to look good when I'm on stage for the trophies & checks.
> So far I've lost about 10lbs & 3-4 inches off my waist,but I still move fairly heavy weight in the gym.Haven't lost any power, yet.
> What effects do I have to look forward to since you're further along w/ this diet??




Maybe I can help here!  The flatness comes mostly from storing less glycogen in both the kiver and the muscles!  When you store glycogen, each gram is stored with 3.7 grams of water, conversely, you store less water when deplete!

THIS GOES WITH THE TERRITORY!

Now, if you have been doing periodic carb-ups as in zig-zag cutting, you would notice that somewhere between hours and the next day (if you carb at night), you get fuller, pumped and more definition if you are lean!  The trick is not to take water with these carbs, the body then draws water from  underneath the skin into the muscles enhancing the effect!

You have enogh time before your show to experiment with this!  There are several tricks including water, sodium, and potassium manipulation; a) gradual carb-up were you may get 30 grams of slow carbs with each of the previous day's or day and a halfs meals, b) 3 nights out, 100% carb-up, 2 nights out 50%, night before, 25%, c) 3 meals gradually increasing carbs, etc!  Also, the day of has some tricks also, honey at 15 minute intervals, some use dry cereal, snickers bars (family size), etc!

w8 can explain water manipulation to you, since it is a "Hair Show", I wouldn't worry about sodium loading and depleting or potassium loading!  An herbal diuretic a few days out can help with excess water!


FC


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2002)

Thanks FC! Better answer than I could have given


----------



## rks1969 (Mar 15, 2002)

Thanks for the info.   I know,I know......it may sound funny trying to use bodybuilding tricks for a hairshow,but it feels really good to stand out among everyone else.
    I've gotten alot of great tips from this site.I really appreciate the help.


----------



## w8lifter (Mar 15, 2002)

Not funny at all! They work...why not use them to your advantage on special occasions....kick ass


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 15, 2002)

BB tricks are good for everyone, especially insulin resistance cutting techniques!  What I tell
people is that:

 "You don't have to be a high perfermance race car to benefit from fuel injection!"

FC


----------



## cytrix (Apr 7, 2002)

W8LIFTER, DOES THIS DIET WORK BETTER IF YOU TAKE THE SUPPLEMENTS BY BEVERLY, AS DESCRIBED IN THEIR ARTICLE? WHAT IS YOUR EXPERIENCE?


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 7, 2002)

Well, FC called me the anti-supps lady the other day...works fine for me w/o them. FC can give you more info on the necessity of the supps


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 7, 2002)

Not in the context of this post! 

 A good example would be the using liver and aminos, ( there are 5 grades of liver, from good to garbage),  but had I used them with w8, she would have become harder, faster, and possibly even a little fuller!

w8 did an excellent job preserving LBM (lean Body mass),  supplements are just that, supplemental!

Beverly's Liver has , Bs, B-12 which you might say motivates appetite and metabolism, iron (careful) and about 2 grams of concentrated protein per tablet!

Here is a cool study!

The Anti-Fatigue Value of Liver

The test conducted by Dr. B. H. Ershoff in 1951 on the value of liver in combating fatigue is now a classic study in the necessity of liver for the athlete. Dr. Ershoff was testing for an anti-fatigue diet in his laboratory. He used three groups of rats on three different diets which he fed for 12 weeks. The first group ate a laboratory diet to which he added nine synthetic and two natural vitamins. The second group of rats had this same diet plus all the B-Complex Vitamins. The third group ate the original diet with 10% desiccated liver added instead of the B-Vitamins. Each rat was placed in a drum of water from which he could not climb out. He had to keep swimming or drown so it was a genuine test of endurance as the motivation was of the highest order.
The first group swam for an average of 13.3 minutes before they gave up and indicated positively that they had no energy left. The second group swam for an average of 13.4 minutes before drowning. In the third group, the desiccated liver group, three were able to swim for 63, 83, and 87 minutes before retiring while the remainder of the group were still swimming vigorously at the end of two hours. The message is clear enough for the most "Doubting Thomas."

From page 133 of: 


"The Strongest Shall Survive . . . Strength Training for Football"
by Bill Starr, B.S., M.S.
(Fifth Printing, Revised First edition, 1999)
--------------------------------------------------------------


As for aminos, there are many ways to use them!  Before and/or after a W/O, or with each meal or both!  The analogy I would like to use courtesy of Roger at Beverly is:

Think of the word STOP as your protein you are ingesting.  Sometimes when you eat, you may have 12 letters S, 18 Ts, 1 "O", and 45 Ps! How many times can you spell the word STOP!  (This example would be especially true of soy, which I do not recomend)  So we add aminos to each meal to get a more complete amino peptide flood of nutrients!  Simple as that, better protein complexes, hopefully better muscle tissue regeneration and resynthesis!


FC


----------



## cytrix (Apr 11, 2002)

W8, WHAT DO U THINK ABOUT USING ALA DURING CARB UP AND L-CARNITINE DURING THE LOW CARB DAYS? (BEVERLY'S LEAN OUT IS A CARNITINE SUPPLEMENT, NOT A THERMOGENIC FATBURNER)


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2002)

Excuse me, maybe it should say w8 or anyone who knows!

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Excuse me, maybe it should say w8 or anyone who knows!
> 
> DP



Yes it should....FYI people....w8 knows nothing about supps!

Please share DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2002)

Why, just because I own a supplement store and have been consulting for the industry for years?

OK, then:

Alpha Lipoc Acid functions as a universal antioxidant and free radical scavenger. It recycles both fat- and water-soluble vitamins. It improves sugar metabolism and increases muscular energy. As part of the glycolytic pathway, alpha lipoic acid both stimulates insulin activity and reduces insulin resistance. It has been shown to enhance the burning of glucose in obese laboratory animals in a way that is comparable to, but independent of, isnulin. One study of adult diabetic patients showed that alpha lipoic acid inceased the cellular uptake and oxidation (burning) of glucose by about 50 percent. This is important for athletes as well as for the overweight. The efficient burning of glucose is essential for the normal production of energy in the muscles, and impaired muscle-energy metabolism interferes with exertion. Similar improvements in energy metabolism have been found in the brain.

ALA, year round, chromium is a good addition too!  If you use polynicatinate versus picolinate, use less (can be toxic in high doses), I will comment on a new bio-active chromium in the future!

Lean Out is a very good product, but you would find that L-Carnitine during a cut only, in the 1.5 to 3 gram range would be just as effective (seek out L-carnitine tartrate by Lonza, ie Jarrow Formulas)  Cycle it 3 weeks  on and three weeks off for best results!  Works best before and during cardio and W/Os.

FC


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> FC



Identity crisis Dr. Pain?  lol!


----------



## cytrix (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Excuse me, maybe it should say w8 or anyone who knows!
> 
> DP



SORRY DR.PAIN AND EVERYBODY ELSE


----------



## cytrix (Apr 12, 2002)

THANX FOR YOUR INFO, DR.PAIN, HOW MUCH ALA DURING THE CARB-UP DAYS OF THIS DIET? I SUPPOSE, YOU SHOULD TAKE IT ONLY WITH THAT ONE LAST HIGH CARB MEAL TWICW A WEEK?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cytrix *_
> THANX FOR YOUR INFO, DR.PAIN, HOW MUCH ALA DURING THE CARB-UP DAYS OF THIS DIET? I SUPPOSE, YOU SHOULD TAKE IT ONLY WITH THAT ONE LAST HIGH CARB MEAL TWICW A WEEK?




Insulin sensitivity is not something you work for on a per meal basis!  Ideally, 300 Mgs of time released ALA (Source Naturals or Jarrow formulas), once or twice a day is optimal!

Depending on your metabolism, even protein can be converted rapidly to sugars (serum glucose), w8 has told you about this (hepatic gluconeogensis), ALA is useful here also.  Theorectically you can use it for a carb-up only, but if money is a problem , use chromium instead.

Here is an interesting article, good post by itself, that covers supps for IR:

READ THIS, IT WILL HELP YOU, YOUR PARENTS, FRIENDS, EVEN THOSE STUBORN PEOPLE THAT YOU TRY TO EXPLAIN THINGS TOO:

_______________________________________

Syndrome X - The Prediabetic Epidemic
by Jack Challem Nutrition Science News March 2001; Vol. 6 No. 3

The person with a ³fat tire² carries an unmistakable clue to his health
right around the waist: He either has or is at serious risk of developing
Syndrome X. The condition isn¹t a household word quite yet, but it¹s
getting there. An estimated 60 to 70 million Americans
four people adult-onset diabetes and coronary artery disease.

The good news is that, like many other health problems, Syndrome X can be
prevented and reversed through a combination of diet, supplementation, and
moderate physical activity.

The term Syndrome X was coined in 1988 by a Stanford University
endocrinologist, although the cluster of signs and symptoms that distinguish
it had previously been referred to as metabolic syndrome or
insulin-resistance syndrome. Originally, Syndrome X was defined by four
characteristics: (1) abdominal obesity; (2) elevated levels of
triglycerides and low levels of high-density of lipoproteins (HDL, or the
³good² cholesterol); (3) hypertension; and (4) insulin resistance. Insulin
resistance, the hallmark of adult-onset diabetes, also lies at the core of
Syndrome X. This hormone imbalance alters blood-fat ratios, raises blood
pressure, and increases fat storage.

In the past 13 years, several other signs and symptoms have been associated
with Syndrome X: low-density lipoprotein (LDL) cholesterol oxidized by free
radicals, low levels of antioxidant vitamins, elevated C-reactive protein
(C-RP, a marker of inflammation),1 low dehydroepiandrosterone (DHEA) levels,
high cortisol levels, and sometimes androgen-dependent baldness.2 The
current definition of Syndrome X is used flexibly in that some experts refer
to a combination of just two or more of the characteristics as Syndrome X.

By itself, each characteristic of Syndrome X increases the risk of diabetes
and coronary artery disease. A combination of characteristics, such as
abdominal obesity and hypertension, further increases the risk of these
conditions. Furthermore, diabetics carry an increased risk of
cardiovascular disease.3

To assess your clients¹ risk of developing Syndrome X, pose the following
key questions. Each yes answer suggests the possibility of glucose
intolerance, insulin resistance, or diabetes. The more of them, the greater
the risk.
? Do you have or are you developing a pot belly?
? Do you crave carbohydrates, or eat a lot of pasta, pizza, bread, or
cereal?
? Do you have a fasting glucose level greater than 100 mg/dL?
? Do you take medications to lower blood sugar, reduce weight, lower
blood pressure, or improve glucose sensitivity?

The Glucose/Insulin Seesaw
If elevated insulin levels are the most direct cause of Syndrome X, the
obvious questions is: What causes such a rise in insulin levels?

Although researchers are investigating genetic predispositions to insulin
resistance and Syndrome X, the major influence appears to be dietary. For
example, Native Americans and Hawaiians have a relatively high risk of
developing insulin resistance and diabetes. However, these conditions did
not occur within those cultures until they started eating foods rich in
refined sugars and carbohydrates. In contrast, people of European descent
may often take longer to develop insulin resistance, Syndrome X, and
diabetes, but they are by no means invulnerable to it: A recent study in
Diabetes Care found that the incidence of diabetes in the United States grew
by 33 percent during the 1990s, and the incidence of diabetes among people
in their 30s grew by 70 percent.4 Such enormous increases in the rate of
occurrence of any disease had been previously unheard of in medicine, making
it epidemic in proportions.

To understand the role of diet in the genesis of insulin resistance and
Syndrome X, it is essential to understand the evolution of diet. Our genes
evolved in tandem with our diet, with certain nutrients turning on or off
our genes and providing the body¹s biochemical building blocks. From 55
million to 2.5 million years ago, most of our primate ancestors ate a
high-plant diet with small amounts of meat. This diverse array of plant
foods were uncultivated, and many resembled today¹s kale or rose hips.
During the last major ice age, from 2.5 million to 10,000 years ago, meat
and fat played a much more significant role in the diet. Therefore, humans¹
evolutionary heritage is based on people gathering and hunting their foods,
a mix of vegetables, and low-fat animal protein saturated fat, and higher in omega-3 fatty acids.

About 10,000 years ago, humans began developing agriculture and, in
particular, cultivating grains. However, human teeth are not designed to
properly chew grains. To be consumed and digested, grains have to be
crushed, a process that immediately refines them and makes large amounts of
carbohydrates available for digestion.

During the past 50 years, dietary changes have accelerated, pushing us even
further from our evolutionary baseline diet. Refined carbohydratesbreads, cereals, and breakfast bars breaded and fried, merging refined grains with refined and often oxidized
oils. People did not consume pressed oils until relatively recently. In
addition, many foods also contain large amounts of varying forms of sugar,
along with partially hydrogenated oils (vegetable oils processed to have
some of the characteristics of saturated fats). These foods, even with
fortification, contain relatively few micronutrients such as vitamins,
minerals, carotenoids, and flavonoids.

Such a diet wreaks havoc on glucose and insulin levels. For example,
refined sugars and carbohydrates rapidly boost glucose levels. To reduce
high glucose levels (and to prevent kidney damage), the pancreas then
secretes large amounts of insulin, which helps transport glucose into cells
where it is burned for energy (chiefly in muscle cells) or stored as
glycogen (in the liver) or fat (in adipose cells).

Over time, elevated insulin levels overwhelm a finite number of insulin cell
receptors. As a consequence, these cells become ³resistant² (or
insensitive) to insulin, and blood levels of glucose and insulin
increasenumbers of cell-damaging free radicals, which appear to cause or exacerbate
many of the complications of diabetes such as eye and nerve diseases, and
also increase antioxidant requirements.5

A Modern Stone-Age Diet
An ³anti-X² diet proteins and non-starchy vegetables. The guiding dietary principles are
straightforward and easy for your at-risk clients to put into practice.
Among these principles are:
? Avoid refined carbohydrates such as white breads, pizzas, pastas,
cereals, candy or food bars, and sweet bakery products. Instead, emphasize
low-starch fresh vegetables, such as broccoli, cauliflower, and mixed-green
salads.
? Eat some heart-healthy protein at each meal. Such protein sources
include bison, chicken, fish, and turkey. They can judge the portion size
by what fills them comfortably. For between-meal snacks, eat some nuts.
? Eat fresh, natural foods. Fresh foods should be selected over
canned, boxed, or frozen.
? Limit intake of carbohydrate-rich foods. Even whole-grain breads
are high in carbohydrates compared to vegetables.
? Avoid soft drinks and juices because they are sources of
concentrated sugars. Avoid alcohol because it stresses the liver, an organ
crucial to blood-sugar control.
? Avoid the omega-6 fatty acids found in soy, safflower, and corn
oils; these oils are highly-refined products, and the omega-6 fatty acids
drain the body¹s vitamin E stores. Foods fried in these oils increase the
oxidation of LDL. Extra virgin olive oil is the only cooking oil your
customers need.
? Avoid foods containing trans-fatty acids and partially hydrogenated
oils, which are found in many packaged foods such as margarine, salad
dressings, and baked goods. Trans-fatty acids and partially hydrogenated
oils are refined food products that are known to increase the risk of heart
disease.6
? Increase consumption of omega-3 fatty acids, found in salmon and
mackerel, or take omega-3 fish oil supplements. These fats have
anti-inflammatory properties and reduce the risk of heart disease.7

In practice, these anti-X dietary principles are easy to follow because of
the simplicity of meal preparation. For example, breakfast might consist of
scrambled eggs with spinach. Lunch at a restaurant might be a turkey burger
minus the bun and broccoli substituted for fries. For dinner, have
customers try baked chicken (pull back the skin and sprinkle on Italian
seasoning) with steamed vegetables. A healthy beverage is sparkling mineral
water with a slice of lemon or lime.

Can such a diet be adapted to vegetarians. It is possible, though not easy.
Legumes are relatively high in carbohydrates, and a recent study found that
canned baked beans were almost as bad as jelly beans in triggering intense
glucose and insulin responses, though this likely resulted from the large
amount of sugar in canned baked beans.8 If a vegetarian develops Syndrome
X, it is a sign that he, too should adjust his diet. Any diet that makes a
person sicker instead of healthier is the wrong diet.

Supplements to Regulate Glucose and Insulin
Several dietary supplements play key roles in fine-tuning the body¹s ability
to deal with excess glucose and insulin. Supranormal dosages are often
required to offset damage caused by a history of eating refined foods.
These supplements are safe, particularly when compared with
glucose-sensitizing medications. (There is no single medication for
treating Syndrome X, and a combination of drugs for this purpose poses
serious side effects.) As these supplements improve glucose control and
insulin function, medication requirements will likely decrease.

Alpha Lipoic Acid, a sulfur-containing fatty acid found in spinach and
animal protein, has been prescribed for years in Germany to treat diabetic
nerve disease. Only recently have researchers understood its antioxidant
actions quench free radicals responsible for many diabetic complications.
It also lowers glucose levels function.9
Supplement tips: German physicians recommend 600 mg of alpha-lipoic acid
daily to treat diabetic complications. For general use as an antioxidant,
50-100 mg/day is ideal. To help correct insulin resistance and Syndrome X,
200-400 mg/day may be required.10

Vitamin E has been used by physicians since the 1940s to help prevent and
reverse heart disease. During the past five years, medical acceptance of
vitamin E supplements has grown substantially. A British study of 2,000
subjects with carefully diagnosed heart disease found that people taking
400-800 IU natural vitamin E daily for an average of 18 months had a 77
percent lower prevalence of heart attacks, compared with people taking
placebos.11
Supplement tips: Recent studies have shown that natural vitamin E
(identified as ³d-alpha² on the label) raises blood levels of the vitamin
twice as high as the synthetic form (indicated by ³dl-alpha²).12 An ideal
dose may be 400 IU daily.

Vitamin C and glucose are similar chemically, and researchers have long
believed the two compounds compete with each other. Increasing vitamin C
intake seems to edge out of some of the glucose or improve its disposal,
perhaps by encouraging cells to burn more of it. Some research has found
that 2,000 mg/day vitamin C daily lowers both glucose and glycosylated
hemoglobin levels, the latter a standard marker of diabetic control.13
Supplement tips: Vitamin C is easily absorbed, and a combination of the
vitamin with some type of flavonoid (e.g., pine bark extract, grape seed
extract, or citrus bioflavonoids) may enhance the benefits of vitamin C in
preventing insulin resistance.14 A daily dosage of 1,000-2,000 mg/day
vitamin C may be helpful, along with 25-500 mg/day of flavonoids.

Chromium plays a key role in enhancing insulin function, which leads to more
efficient glucose metabolism. In a study of Chinese adult-onset diabetics,
200 mcg chromium picolinate daily led to improvements in fasting glucose and
postprandial insulin levels after four months. However, subjects taking
1,000 mcg daily also had ³spectacular² decreases in glucose and insulin
levels to near-normals levels.15
Supplement tips: It¹s often difficult to discern which chromium supplement
is best. However, more research has been published on chromium picolinate
than on other common supplemental forms of the nutrient. A daily dosage
between 500-1,000 mcg should help reduce blood-sugar levels.

Silymarin is an antioxidant extract of the herb milk thistle (Silybum
marianum). It has been shown to reduce all of the major indicators of
diabetes, including blood sugar, insulin, glycosuria, and glycosylated
hemoglobin.16 Researchers achieved these results with 800 mg daily of a
standardized silymarin extract given for one year. The benefits appeared
consistently after about 60 days, and all diabetic signs improved further
over the course of a year. However, lower doses are probably sufficient in
combination with other supplements.
Supplement tips: With other supplements, 200-400 mg/day of a standardized
extract of silymarin should help maintain normal glucose levels.

Take the Extra Step
Eating foods that normalize glucose and insulin function and taking
supplements that fine-tune metabolism are crucial steps in preventing and
reversing Syndrome X. However, taking a third step
physical activity
glucose. Several studies show that simply going for a daily walk improves
glucose and insulin function. Walking and many other physical activities,
such as dancing, can be fun as well as therapeutic.

The major risk factor for Syndrome X visually. A blood-pressure cuff can identify hypertension, a second
characteristic of Syndrome X. Another major clue is the medications a
person takes, such as those that lower blood pressure, reduce cholesterol,
or lower blood sugar. Yet none of these mediations actually addresses the
underlying cause of Syndrome X. Only a revamped diet, supplements, and
moderate physical activity can prevent and reverse Syndrome X.

References
1. Festa A, et al. Chronic subclinical inflammation as part of the
insulin resistance syndrome. The Insulin Resistance Atherosclerosis Study
(IRAS). Circulation 2000;102:42-7.
2. Matilainen V, et al. Early androgenic alopecia as a marker of insulin
resistance. Lancet 2000;356:1165-6.
3. Vidt DG. Good news for the older patient with diabetes: added
cardiovascular risk reduction. Curr Hypertens Rep 1999 Oct;1(5):379-80.
4. Mokdad AH, et al. Diabetes trends in the U.S.: 1990-1998. Diabetes
Care 2000;23:1278-83.
5. Mohanty P, et al. Glucose challenge stimulates reactive oxygen
species (ROS) generated by leucocytes. J Clin Eondocrinol Metab
2000;85:2970-3.
6. Ascherio A, Willet WC. Health effects of trans fatty acids. Am J
Clin Nutr 1997;66(suppl):1006S-10S.
7. Oomen CM, et al. Fish consumption and coronary heart disease
mortality in Finland, Italy, and the Netherlands. Am J Epidemiology
2000:151:999-1006.
8. Holt SH, et al. An insulin index of foods: the insulin demand
generated by 1000+kJ portions of common foods. Am J Clin Nutr
1997-66:1264-76.
9. Jacob S, et al. The radical scavenger a-lipoic acid enhances insulin
sensitivity in patients with NIDDM: a placebo-controlled trials. Presented
at Oxidants and Antioxidants in Biology, Santa Barbara, Calif., 1997 Feb
26-Mar 1.

DP


----------



## vball (Apr 15, 2002)

I'm new here. thanks for the info... you guys answered more than a few questions..

Mike


----------



## kdwa1 (Apr 27, 2002)

Thanks for the excellent info everyone.w8s lead was very clear.Gotta stay focused to do it right,


----------



## razorblade (May 14, 2002)

Hi,I'm new to your site and I am interested in making creatine more efficient on a lo-carb diet. I've read that hi dosages of arginine can induce a insulin spike. Is there any truth to this?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by razorblade *_
> Hi,I'm new to your site and I am interested in making creatine more efficient on a lo-carb diet. I've read that hi dosages of arginine can induce a insulin spike. Is there any truth to this?




Sounds like propaganda from MHP (TRAC)

If low carbs are a must first try:

Take  with water, one out of three people will not get decent results. (I have sold tons and tons, seriously, so I have empirical results on this)....or

Gen Creavescent or  ISS Creatine Fizz offer lower carb advantages, 14 C and 12 C respectively, and perhaps better absorbtion!

Least resort:

Take with your PWS.  There is a lot of controversy doing this, but you are left with no other alternatives.


DP


----------



## dgl (May 14, 2002)

Is the carb load day recommended for those who need to lose considerable weight? I need to lose approx. 100lbs but want to retain as much lean mass as possible through the process. I do cardio daily and am getting back into a lifting routine. I plan to keep my calories in the 1200 to 1500 range, with as much protein as possible along with several vitimins/mins + faxseed, etc. I want to lose as quickly as possible with over doing it. So far I have been able to maintain a 4-5 lb loss per week. I know the weight lifting is important because I do not want soft and loose when this is over. I am new to this board and find it extremely helpful in sorting through the ton of information and bull. It's been too many wasted years since I have lifted seriously. No time like the present.


----------



## w8lifter (May 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dgl *_
> Is the carb load day recommended for those who need to lose considerable weight? I need to lose approx. 100lbs but want to retain as much lean mass as possible through the process. I do cardio daily and am getting back into a lifting routine. I plan to keep my calories in the 1200 to 1500 range, with as much protein as possible along with several vitimins/mins + faxseed, etc. I want to lose as quickly as possible with over doing it. So far I have been able to maintain a 4-5 lb loss per week. I know the weight lifting is important because I do not want soft and loose when this is over. I am new to this board and find it extremely helpful in sorting through the ton of information and bull. It's been too many wasted years since I have lifted seriously. No time like the present.




Excellent! Congrats on not wasting any more time! You're right....no time like the present.

If you'd like, we can help you lose weight in the fastest, _healthiest_ way....why don't you make your own thread w/ your stats and current diet, along w/ your w/o&cardio routine so we can help. At 1500 calories, you may be loosing weight rapidly, but it's likely not healthy. 

Welcome to IM


----------



## LrdViperScrpion (Aug 13, 2002)

Is there anything one can replace the oats in the carb-up with if they are trying to avoid gluten?


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 14, 2002)

Um...brown rice...but I don't know if that has gluten in it  lol


----------



## Buster840 (Aug 16, 2002)

W8,  one more question!
You said in your original post on this thread 

Quote: "Carbohydrate load every 3rd then 4th day."

The normal Carb day  I take in no more then 75 g 
How many should I take in on a Carb Loading day?


----------



## w8lifter (Aug 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Buster840 *_
> W8,  one more question!
> You said in your original post on this thread
> 
> ...




The Carb Ups Thread will tell you everything you need to know ...(also located in the _Best Nutritional Threads_ sticky...  Generally, your carb up is in meal 6 and consists of oats, sweet potato, veggies, banana and peanut butter or butter.


----------



## KarlW (Sep 13, 2002)

I often read that when you lower your carbs you can make up for the calorie defecit with fats (assuming you are still in a calorie defecit). Is eating these calories in the form of fat rather than carbs going to result in easier BF loss ? . Is this due to the way the body utilises these nutrients ?


----------



## w8lifter (Sep 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by KarlW *_
> I often read that when you lower your carbs you can make up for the calorie defecit with fats (assuming you are still in a calorie defecit). Is eating these calories in the form of fat rather than carbs going to result in easier BF loss ? . Is this due to the way the body utilises these nutrients ?



Yes.

Fats help to control insulin, cravings, and hunger.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 9, 2003)

I sometimes put peanut butter (1Tsp) in my protein shakes. Is this hurting me? I put water in my shakes.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Jan 9, 2003)

Yes and no.....1T or more would be better, cream even better (2-3T), or 1T of flax oil, the best!  Try about 4 frozen Strawberries too! 

DP


----------



## rez (Jan 15, 2004)

*questions*

I'm back in the gym after 10 years. I'm 34 yrs old, 5' 9" and weigh 196.  I'm over weight. I have a gut, love handles, and just look soft.

Anyway, I want to lose this fat and keep what muscle I have. I have the workout and cardio plan in affect, just not the right diet yet. I was thinking of using this diet. Even though I wouldn't be bulky, it would be nice to lose this "tire" around my waste and get cut for this summer, hopefully a six pack like I used to have, and worry about gaining more this fall. Does that sound like a decent plan?

In the notes at the bottom of this diet, it says no breads, apparently because of sugars. I just bought some La Tortilla Factory, Whole Wheat Low Carb/Low fat Tortillas. 

Total Fat: 2g
0 unsaturated
Sodium: 180 mg
Carbs:11g
Dietary fiber:8g (so net carbs are only 3g)
Sugars:0
Protein: 5g 

Is this ok? It sure was a nice way to get some of this tuna down with baby spinach instead of lettuce. I used fat free mayo on it which I guess I'll have find an alternative. It has a gram of sugar per tablespoon. I was using 1 or 2 for tuna lately.

So:
1. Are the tortillas ok?
2. I have bread that is similiar, with less than 1 gram of sugar a slice. Get rid of it?
3. Yellow, classic mustartd is ok? no sugar, carbs, or calories
4. I haven't seen any mention of sodium. Should it be calculated? I know it retains water.  Because I'm wondering if hot sauce is ok for this diet. 
5. I'm using EAS MyoPro Whey. It tastes great. I see that it is recommended above that I get some type of multi protein powder. What's a good one? 

Thanks


----------



## Jodi (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: questions*



> _*Originally posted by rez *_
> *Welcome back to being healthy  *
> 
> 1. Are the tortillas ok?
> ...


----------



## Diakonos (Jan 15, 2004)

> You must drink an insane amount of water...I'm at 6+ litres a day.



 How are you doing that having to live over  the toilet?  I drink about 3.5 liters a day, and it keeps me going to the bathroom.

At any rate, could you critique my daily breakfast and tell me what you think.

1.5 servings of solid white tuna
1 serving of raisen bran
1 banana 
1 serving of milk (8oz. to be exact)

I'm guessing in advance that you will probably say get rid of the milk.   

What would you recomend in it's place.  Soy milk perhap?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 15, 2004)

I drink 6+ L a day as well

If your trying to cut, then I think your breakfast looks  

Raisin Bran, Banana & Skim Milk 

How bout getting rid of all of that.  Talk about an insulin spike 

Try fiber one cereal instead and you could always get the new Low Carb FF milk.  It only has 3G Sugar.  The fruit isn't necessary but if you want 1/2 apple would be fine.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 15, 2004)

I want raisen bran and milk


----------



## Diakonos (Jan 15, 2004)

> Raisin Bran, Banana & Skim Milk
> 
> How bout getting rid of all of that. Talk about an insulin spike



What about the 1.5 servings of tuna?  Doesn't the protien from that balance it out a bit.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 15, 2004)

The tuna is fine but everything really should be changed if you are cutting.


----------



## rez (Jan 15, 2004)

> Unfortunately, as well, most single species protein powders such as whey concentrates and whey isolates also do NOT have much desirable thermogenic action. It could be almost a tragedy that many bodybuilders??? fat loss efforts have been thwarted by mistakenly using a single species whey protein.



I'm confused about this.  I thought you meant 100% whey was bad on it's own, being 100%, it's a single species.  I read in another thread that you should also use Casien protein in addition to Whey. So I figured you and that other thread were saying to get a powder that had both or you would be making the mistake you mentioned above.  ??

I did consider Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey like you suggested. Since I already bought EAS Myopro Whey, I figured I would finish that first. Both are Whey protein. 

Hope you understand my confusion. I'm guessing you will respond that the Whey is not a single species protein and adding the Casein is an option. I'd rather take full advantage if there is a powder that tastes good and has both.

So:
1. What is a single species protein? Is Whey a single species?
2. Even if using these 2 Whey protein drinks are not making the mistake I quoted from you above, should I mix it with a Casien powder too or is there a combo powder? In another thread, I read that although Whey is important, if he had to choose, (a pictured really cut, obviously show guy) he would go with the Casein. (whatever that is). And that he suggested some kind of multi protein powder, but I forget how he put it (didn't call it multi) and can't find the thread.

I guess this could have been a thread on it's own but it was your quote here that I confused myself about.

Thanks.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> ... you could always get the new Low Carb FF milk.  It only has 3G Sugar.



I'm curious..have you tried this stuff Jodi? I'm wondering if it's taste is tolerable and actually close to "real" milk.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> I'm curious..have you tried this stuff Jodi? I'm wondering if it's taste is tolerable and actually close to "real" milk.


I drink some almost everyday.  I love the stuff.  It is real milk and it takes like skim milk.  Its a permanent staple in my diet


----------



## rez (Jan 15, 2004)

*milk*

I also just discovered some milk like that. 1 cup is 3 grams of carbs and three grams of sugar. Not sure if that's a lot of sugar to worry about or not. 12 grams of protein. Mine is fat free, this brand also had other types of low carb, probably closer to regular milk including some fat. They also have chocolate. At the store I shop at, this stuff was in a seperate diet/organic/natural section.  As Jodi said, it reminds me of skim or fat free milk. Some might think it is a little watered down. I like it. 

By the way, mine has Splenda it which I am not happy about, but it's tuff avoiding these artificial sweeteners and getting to have something like milk, diet soda, or Jello once in a while. Hopefully I won't go through all of these healthy changes only to die from Sucralose or Aspartame.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 15, 2004)

That sounds exactly like the same stuff I have.  Its called Carb Countdown.  I love the stuff


----------



## rez (Jan 16, 2004)

Yup. Same stuff, with the cool cow wearing sunglasses. I was drinking it just the udder day. According to my cowculator, there wasn't many carbs and the price won't milk you dry.

...sorry 
Hey,  I wonder if the chocolate is decalfenated? buh-dum-bash...   OK,  I'll stop.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 16, 2004)

darn... you americans always get the good things first!!!


----------



## mamaj (Mar 16, 2008)

This thread has excellent info and thanks to everyone who has contributed!
My question is what kind of w/o routine would be best to go along with this diet?


----------



## chanelle_l_paul (Feb 8, 2009)

I am trying this diet out and am having a hard time evenly splitting up my foods to make it all equal for each of my 6 meals. I think I need a list of good foods(meats, veggies) low on carbs. I use fitday.com for my daily meals but I feel like I may be measuring it all wrong. What percentages of fat, carbs, and protein should I stay in?


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 8, 2009)

This is how I diet during the week.. (generally speaking)

I do a round about ratio of 60 protein/30 fats/10 carbs


----------



## chanelle_l_paul (Feb 8, 2009)

camarosuper6 said:


> This is how I diet during the week.. (generally speaking)
> 
> I do a round about ratio of 60 protein/30 fats/10 carbs



What are you eating? The lowest I have managed to get is like 20 something % carbs. I am trying to get more veggies in but it seems that even the low carb veggies get my percentages up there on carbs and fats!! I don't know what to do w/o just eating only meat!


----------



## chanelle_l_paul (Feb 8, 2009)

camarosuper6 said:


> This is how I diet during the week.. (generally speaking)
> 
> I do a round about ratio of 60 protein/30 fats/10 carbs



It also seems like I am eating ALOT more than I had before. Right now I am getting more of percentage of fats, then proteins, and te carb percentage is the lowest. I am not using any type of protein powders or anything though.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 8, 2009)

chanelle_l_paul said:


> What are you eating? The lowest I have managed to get is like 20 something % carbs. I am trying to get more veggies in but it seems that even the low carb veggies get my percentages up there on carbs and fats!! I don't know what to do w/o just eating only meat!



You have to remember that a lot of the carbs in veggies is fiber.  Even though it's indigestible, it's still included in the overall carb levels.  I personally don't even count those carbs since they're indigestible, but some do.


----------



## chanelle_l_paul (Feb 8, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> You have to remember that a lot of the carbs in veggies is fiber.  Even though it's indigestible, it's still included in the overall carb levels.  I personally don't even count those carbs since they're indigestible, but some do.



Thank you for that information! Seriously....that changes a lot on how I am going to change my diet plan now. How about fruit? I can't seem to find any info on pomelos. They are like giant grapefruits but not so sour. What about berries? I was making shakes(w/o protein powder) that consisted of 1c OJ or pineapple juice(the kind you make by adding water), 4 frozen strawberries, 1 frozen slice of peach, 1 frozen grape, and 2 cubes of frozen pineapple. This all comes from an assortment bag of frozen fruits/berries. I had one or 2 of these smoothies a day but stopped because I thought the carbs were at skyrocketing numbers. What do you think?


----------



## Built (Feb 8, 2009)

mamaj said:


> This thread has excellent info and thanks to everyone who has contributed!
> My question is what kind of w/o routine would be best to go along with this diet?



Way to bump an ancient thread! Read Lyle McDonald's ketogenic diet, rapid weight loss and or UD2.0 to learn how to do this type of diet properly. The training may not be anything like what you're thinking it is. 



chanelle_l_paul said:


> I am trying this diet out and am having a hard time evenly splitting up my foods to make it all equal for each of my 6 meals. I think I need a list of good foods(meats, veggies) low on carbs. I use fitday.com for my daily meals but I feel like I may be measuring it all wrong. What percentages of fat, carbs, and protein should I stay in?


Why on earth would you want to eat six tiny low carb meals while dieting? Just eat when you want to. I prepack my food for the day and eat it whenever. When it's gone, it's gone. 



camarosuper6 said:


> This is how I diet during the week.. (generally speaking)
> 
> I do a round about ratio of 60 protein/30 fats/10 carbs



You would be better served to get away from thinking of diet as a ratio of percentages. Try LBM-targeted grams; it's more apt.


----------



## Built (Feb 8, 2009)

chanelle_l_paul said:


> What are you eating? The lowest I have managed to get is like 20 something % carbs. I am trying to get more veggies in but it seems that even the low carb veggies get my percentages up there on carbs and fats!! I don't know what to do w/o just eating only meat!





chanelle_l_paul said:


> It also seems like I am eating ALOT more than I had before. Right now I am getting more of percentage of fats, then proteins, and te carb percentage is the lowest. I am not using any type of protein powders or anything though.


See? Percentages just mess you up. This tells me NOTHING of your calories.


chanelle_l_paul said:


> Thank you for that information! Seriously....that changes a lot on how I am going to change my diet plan now. How about fruit? I can't seem to find any info on pomelos. They are like giant grapefruits but not so sour. What about berries? I was making shakes(w/o protein powder) that consisted of 1c OJ or pineapple juice(the kind you make by adding water), 4 frozen strawberries, 1 frozen slice of peach, 1 frozen grape, and 2 cubes of frozen pineapple. This all comes from an assortment bag of frozen fruits/berries. I had one or 2 of these smoothies a day but stopped because I thought the carbs were at skyrocketing numbers. What do you think?



Nutrition Facts and Analysis for Pomelo

Is there some reason in particular why you're thinking of doing a low carb diet?


----------



## chanelle_l_paul (Feb 8, 2009)

Built said:


> Why on earth would you want to eat six tiny low carb meals while dieting? Just eat when you want to. I prepack my food for the day and eat it whenever. When it's gone, it's gone.



That is what I was doing but after reading some things(in THIS forum) it says to evenly break up your carbs and protein throughout the day. I didn't think it made a difference...so your saying whether you eat ALL your protein for the day at 5 p.m. versus throughout the day it doesn't matter?


----------



## chanelle_l_paul (Feb 8, 2009)

Built said:


> See? Percentages just mess you up. This tells me NOTHING of your calories.
> 
> 
> Nutrition Facts and Analysis for Pomelo
> ...



My calories are around 2000. I originally cut them to 1500 a day but after reading somethings from Tom Venuto he said it is not cutting that calories that burn fat but upping the protein and fat intake and cutting carbs. I had a baby 7 months ago and refuse to buy bigger clothing so I am trying to drop some weightand get healthy again.


----------



## Built (Feb 8, 2009)

Built said:


> Why on earth would you want to eat six tiny low carb meals while dieting? Just eat when you want to. I prepack my food for the day and eat it whenever. When it's gone, it's gone.





chanelle_l_paul said:


> That is what I was doing but after reading some things(in THIS forum) it says to evenly break up your carbs and protein throughout the day. I didn't think it made a difference...so your saying whether you eat ALL your protein for the day at 5 p.m. versus throughout the day it doesn't matter?


Nope. Not at all. 



chanelle_l_paul said:


> My calories are around 2000. I originally cut them to 1500 a day but after reading somethings from Tom Venuto he said it is not cutting that calories that burn fat but upping the protein and fat intake and cutting carbs. I had a baby 7 months ago and refuse to buy bigger clothing so I am trying to drop some weightand get healthy again.



Venuto thinks that it's not the calories that matter? You're kidding! That's awesome. 

Sadly, it's not true. It's all about the calories. If you eat more than you need, you gain. If you eat less than you need, you lose. Find a way to undereat and not mind.


----------



## chanelle_l_paul (Feb 8, 2009)

Built said:


> Nope. Not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I went to his(Tom Venuto) site and signed up for this free email thing where it gives me 12 tips....1 time a week or something. After I recieved them all I printed them out and read it. They basically said that you slightly up your protein and fats because if you cut calories your body will feel like it is starving and you will not only lose fat but also tissue. So if you wanted to only burn fat keep the calories(not obscene numbers or anything) and just lower the carbs while upping the protein and fat. Thank you for the information you have given though. It is going to help me. So is 2000 calories ok or should I shoot for like 1500 or is that too low? What is considered too low? I am 5'3" 174 lbs and not too active but slowly building up my time on an ellitical at home. Right now I am at 40 min a night. Then I follow that with some weights for my arms and crunches.


----------



## Built (Feb 8, 2009)

chanelle_l_paul said:


> I went to his(Tom Venuto) site and signed up for this free email thing where it gives me 12 tips....1 time a week or something. After I recieved them all I printed them out and read it. They basically said that you slightly up your protein and fats because if you cut calories your body will feel like it is starving and you will not only lose fat but also tissue. So if you wanted to only burn fat keep the calories(not obscene numbers or anything) and just lower the carbs while upping the protein and fat. Thank you for the information you have given though. It is going to help me. So is 2000 calories ok or should I shoot for like 1500 or is that too low? What is considered too low? I am 5'3" 174 lbs and not too active but slowly building up my time on an ellitical at home. Right now I am at 40 min a night. Then I follow that with some weights for my arms and crunches.



Cool. He's sending you 12 tips. 

Good luck with that. 

I'm a woman who was fat for twenty years, and at forty two got down to my avatar pic. 

Listen, you need to lean out and I understand that. What are YOUR current maintenance calories? How are you currently training?  Just cardio, light weights and abs? 

I suggest you ditch your current routine while you get your diet sorted out. Is there some place where you can lift weights? Real weights?


----------



## chanelle_l_paul (Feb 8, 2009)

Built said:


> Cool. He's sending you 12 tips.
> 
> Good luck with that.
> 
> ...



It is hard to get away and lift in agym because my husband is notever home to be able to watch our new baby. He is in the navy and is gone more than we ever imagined. I do not know what amount of calories maintain my current weight because when I started actually counting calories I cut them down and watched what I ate. Nice avatar, by the way. I don't necessarily want to get as ripped as you but pretty darn close.


----------



## Built (Feb 8, 2009)

You want to be LESS ripped. Awesome. It'll be even easier than I thought. 

Let's get your food worked out, okay? At least let me know how you're eating now.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, all I basically meant in that post was that I focus mainly on fats and protein.. keeping carbs low simply because I dont respond well to them.


----------



## Built (Feb 8, 2009)

You and me both, camarosuper6. Protein and fat are just so SATIATING.


----------



## PainandGain (Feb 9, 2009)

Built said:


> Nope. Not at all.



Are you kidding me? Of course you want to space out you macro's consumption.
Who the hell would want 100+ grams of protein at one sitting?
There's no way you would digest that as well as if it were spread out over 2-3 meals.


----------



## Built (Feb 9, 2009)

PainandGain said:


> Are you kidding me? Of course you want to space out you macro's consumption.
> Who the hell would want 100+ grams of protein at one sitting?
> There's no way you would digest that as well as if it were spread out over 2-3 meals.



The folks who do intermittent fasting might have a word or two about that. Leangains - Intermittent Fasting for Strength Training and Fat Loss


For a young man trying to pack in 5000 calories a day, sure, you probably want to spread it out so you can absorb as much as possible of your food. 

Now - I don't think there are too many here who intend to sit down and eat 100g of protein at a sitting. The young lady in question is dieting - she's trying to lose weight. On a cut, it's a LOT more comfortable to eat a few substantial meals a day than it is to eat 6 microsnacks - especially for many women whose calories are low to begin with.


----------



## PainandGain (Feb 9, 2009)

Built said:


> The folks who do intermittent fasting might have a word or two about that. Leangains - Intermittent Fasting for Strength Training and Fat Loss
> 
> 
> For a young man trying to pack in 5000 calories a day, sure, you probably want to spread it out so you can absorb as much as possible of your food.
> ...



That sounds much better.
Yea if she's cutting, and only packing down 1500 calories...then I would agree.
I just pointed it out because you don't want some of the people on here who
have no clue to see a comment like that and think it's okay to eat all the protein in 2 meals and just splurge on fatty/carby foods the other 4 meals lol.


----------



## Built (Feb 9, 2009)

PainandGain said:


> That sounds much better.
> Yea if she's cutting, and only packing down 1500 calories...then I would agree.
> I just pointed it out because you don't want some of the people on here who
> have no clue to see a comment like that and think it's okay to eat all the protein in 2 meals and just splurge on fatty/carby foods the other 4 meals lol.




Except that it is okay. It'll still work. 

Honest!

If you hit your targets for protein and fat, and fibre, and don't go over or under on your calories, the rest are all very trivially important details.


----------



## scubastieb (Jul 31, 2011)

*flax seed*



Chalcedony said:


> I can't find flax oil Anywhere.. everytime i ask they take me to the pill.. any suggestions?



i like flax seed that you can buy at any discount shopping store like a winco or food max and use it in your protein shakes or you can coat and bake your chicken with it... better than flax oil with better results and costs less.

FLAX'S SEED do not use the oil


----------



## scubastieb (Jul 31, 2011)

*water*



elvn said:


> 6 LITERS OF WATER????
> guys, I have a problem drinking 3 liters; I can just imaging how many trips to the bathroom I'ld have to take.  My god!! It's bad enough already.



There is a lot of research that more water is not better.  Know your own body and They are saying just drink it what you need and if you feel thirsty drink water.  all this water talk is not even backed up with research...


----------



## Built (Jul 31, 2011)

scubastieb said:


> i like flax seed that you can buy at any discount shopping store like a winco or food max and use it in your protein shakes or you can coat and bake your chicken with it... better than flax oil with better results and costs less.
> 
> FLAX'S SEED do not use the oil


Um, maybe check the date stamp before you reply. Chalcedony made that post on 02-28-2002, 03:34 PM.


----------

